# Im confused on which "behringer" to buy!



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry for posting a question that i can imagine has been asked so many times before, but reading a load of post's has made me alot more confused!

i have just finished building a sealed 12" dvc(dual voicecore)unit. it is being driven by both channals on a nakamichi pa-5s2 stereo poweramplifier.

the sub gets its signal though a holfi 3.5.1 amplifier, which has a stereo sub output, but no bass management, or lowpass filter strangly enoughf(i can hear vocals on my sub when playing in 2 channal mode:help. i can ajust the soundlevel af the sub though my maranzs dv7001. 

My stereo quality is the main prioriti, but the sub is used for ht duty as well.


so i need a lowpass filter and eq capability, i would love the have a high pass filter for my stereospeakers also so i can do a proper crossover between the sub and frontspeakers. 

is it possible to fullfill my wishes within a budget of 400usd for a new product, and what would that be ?

best regards

panduro


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I would look at the Behringer DCX2496.

brucek


----------



## panduro (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks that model i havent looked at before...

best regards 

panduro


----------

